# Morelia



## jerryjan (Sep 13, 2011)

Does anyone live in Morelia, Mexico? I lived in Mexico for a little over a year, then decided to move to Ecuador for more of an adventure and to be in a good location for travelling in South America. After being here for approximately 9 months, I'm more than ready to move back to Mexico! I lived in Ajijic and loved it, but the Lake Chapala area is a little too small for me and the cost of living is pretty high for Mexico. I'm thinking about Morelia but only know what I've read, which is not much. Does anyone live in or around Morelia? Does anyone have any suggestions for mid size cities in Mexico? I'm from Houston, so I am definitely not looking for a hot and humid area.

Thanks so much.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Morelia sure is hot and humid, especially in the summer half of the year.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm not sure of that, RVGRINGO.
Morelia is at over 6000 feet (same elevation as Guanajuato) and every time I have been there -- including the summer -- the weather has been roughly the same as in Guanajuato since it's only three hours away. Never really humid and rarely what an ex-Houstonite would call hot.

Jerryjan, I haven't lived in Morelia so I can't give you any good info on full-time living there, but one time I spent a few weeks in the city and rather enjoyed it.

Other comparable cities:
Oaxaca
Guanajuato (a little smaller)
Queretaro (perhaps a bit more expensive)
Puebla
Merida (hot and humid)
Xalapa
Aguas Calientes
Zacatecas

Those come to mind off the top of my head.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Oops! My mind was elswhere when I wrote that. You are absolutely correct and I was thinking of Colima, in the other direction; both in compass direction and in elevation. Colima is toward the Pacific, doesn't get much breeze and is at about 2500' elevation, making it hot and humid.

You are correct: Colima, east of us, is a bit higher and colder than we are in the micro-climate of Lake Chapala's north shore. As such, it is a very comfortable city and an attractive one, too. For some, especially older retirees, it may be just a bit too cold in the winter; as are Patzcuaro and Zirahuen, nearby, since there is neither insulation nor central heating and one must depend upon scarce wood or propane heaters to get through the winter in some comfort.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> Oops! My mind was elswhere when I wrote that. You are absolutely correct and I was thinking of Colima, in the other direction; both in compass direction and in elevation. Colima is toward the Pacific, doesn't get much breeze and is at about 2500' elevation, making it hot and humid.
> 
> You are correct: Colima, east of us, is a bit higher and colder than we are in the micro-climate of Lake Chapala's north shore. As such, it is a very comfortable city and an attractive one, too. For some, especially older retirees, it may be just a bit too cold in the winter; as are Patzcuaro and Zirahuen, nearby, since there is neither insulation nor central heating and one must depend upon scarce wood or propane heaters to get through the winter in some comfort.


Correction again... I think you mean: "Morelia, east of us" ...


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I do.....I did and must re-educate my disobedient fingers this morning:
Morelia
Morelia
Morelia
Morelia


----------



## DNP (May 3, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> I do.....I did and must re-educate my disobedient fingers this morning:
> Morelia
> Morelia
> Morelia
> Morelia


Better yet, take a walk and have one of those ice creams...

WashDC/SMA


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

So back to Morelia and maybe Patzcuaro. Morelia is a big city and Patzcuaro much smaller. Both about the same altitude so similar weather. I've seen ice on the car windows in the winter and torrential rain and lightning in the summer. Both are definitely not coastal humid climates


----------



## jerryjan (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks to all of you for the info on Morelia. What do any of you know about Oaxaca. I've thought about that area for a long time and now that there's an airport, it looks even more attractive. I've read a good deal about Oaxaca and I've met several people who live there; however, I know next to nothing about the cost of living. I understand that living in the center of Oaxaca City is, of course, a little on the expensive side, but I don't have a problem living outside the high rent areas.

Do you know the names of any realtors? Anything else you can think of would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## dmhaun (Jun 20, 2011)

My second home is in Austin and all I can say is "get me away from the Texas heat." Was just at my home on Lake Patzcuaro for a few weeks of foggy mornings, clear afternoons and cool, crisp evenings. And, of course, the afternoon rains really keep the area a verdant green. Summer temps seem to range from around the 60's in the morning to mid-70's in day. Morelia is a bit lower in altitude and a bit warmer, but nothing like the suffering heat of Texas. Give Patzcuaro/Morelia a try and you might like it. Saludos de Patzcuaro mágico, David

The Michoacan Net
Supporting the Arts in Michoacan
Michoacan_net : The Michoacan Net




jerryjan said:


> Does anyone live in Morelia, Mexico? I lived in Mexico for a little over a year, then decided to move to Ecuador for more of an adventure and to be in a good location for travelling in South America. After being here for approximately 9 months, I'm more than ready to move back to Mexico! I lived in Ajijic and loved it, but the Lake Chapala area is a little too small for me and the cost of living is pretty high for Mexico. I'm thinking about Morelia but only know what I've read, which is not much. Does anyone live in or around Morelia? Does anyone have any suggestions for mid size cities in Mexico? I'm from Houston, so I am definitely not looking for a hot and humid area.
> 
> Thanks so much.


----------



## surfrider (Oct 4, 2011)

What is the cost of housing in Morelia or Patzcuaro and the medical in these area's?


----------



## dmhaun (Jun 20, 2011)

I live in a small village around the Lake from Patzcuaro and the cost of living is very low. In Patzcuaro, a little more and in Morelia, expect a little higher cost of living. However, all lower than comparable places in Mexico and USA. We have excellent medical care, also at comparable prices.


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

sparks said:


> So back to Morelia and maybe Patzcuaro. Morelia is a big city and Patzcuaro much smaller. Both about the same altitude so similar weather. I've seen ice on the car windows in the winter and torrential rain and lightning in the summer. Both are definitely not coastal humid climates


Last week,in the environs between Pátzcuaro and Morelia we had a hail of a hailstorm. But that's the exception, not the rule. We live in the medio de nada, that is, in a rural area between Pátzcuaro and Morelia.

I have to say that although Morelia has many attractions, it's not for us. It has awful traffic, and as the state capital, is subject to frequent demonstrations that block the arterial boulevards for hours. Such as a week ago yesterday.

Pátzcuaro is calmer and considerably cooler, and while it has fewer attractions, it's just a 40 minute drive to Morelia. We do our big item shopping in Morelia, such as at Costco, situated on the southwestern outskirts. There are movie theaters, modern shopping malls, and all the "essentials" of modern living.

The Centro Histórico is beautiful and fascinating, but it's difficult to drive there and especially, to find street parking. 

It's Pátzcuaro for us for everyday shopping; Morelia for the big items and "****** luxuries."

Restaurants abound in Morelia, many more and better than those in Pátzcuaro. 

Although we like to shop and dine in Morelia, it's always a blessed relief and pleasure to return to our home _en el campo_.

In regard to the winters in Pátzcuaro: yes, it gets very cold in Dec. and Jan, But with various heating appliances, not to mention putting on layers of warm clothes, you can be comfortable. Hot, hearty soups are a mainstay of our diet.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

surfrider said:


> What is the cost of housing in Morelia or Patzcuaro and the medical in these area's?


Cost of housing compared to what and at what standards. Whatever you can afford is my answer. Same for most of Mexico


----------



## surfrider (Oct 4, 2011)

You also may want to look at San Christobal de la Casas in Chapas, it is quite a bit like Patzcuaro outside of Morelia. Also you may want to think about hospitals and kinds of services and supplies if you live outside of a major city like Morelia or Guad. I live now in Patzcuaro but like San Chris. it is too busy for us. As an example today I wanted to go to the bank - there are two branches in town for my bank and I could not drive there because the roads were closed = special events day around where my bank is located. Small town. Big town = more banks more options open to you? get the idea? Up to individual life wants and needs. hope this helps. best of luck.


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

*"Shtuff" Happens*



surfrider said:


> You also may want to look at San Christobal de la Casas in Chapas, it is quite a bit like Patzcuaro outside of Morelia. Also you may want to think about hospitals and kinds of services and supplies if you live outside of a major city like Morelia or Guad. I live now in Patzcuaro but like San Chris. it is too busy for us. As an example today I wanted to go to the bank - there are two branches in town for my bank and I could not drive there because the roads were closed = special events day around where my bank is located. Small town. Big town = more banks more options open to you? get the idea? Up to individual life wants and needs. hope this helps. best of luck.


"Shtuff" happens, and sometimes it's best to go with the flow.

We also tried to go into Pátzcuaro Centro yesterday, but a friend called us to say that the Día de La Revolucíon festivities had all but closed the center. On top of that, we couldn't proceed past the Glorieta Tangoaxan (where the Bodega Aurrerá is located) because the combi van drivers were again protesting and blocking the main roads into the city. Luckily for us, they left the main highway junction open, unlike on previous occasions.

I took all of this as a sign that I had been driving myself too hard in the preparations for a Thanksgiving Dinner at that same friend's house, and that I _really_ didn't need all those things I'd _thought_ I'd did, and it was time to turn around, go home and enjoy the afternoon in the sunshine of a beautiful Fall day in Michoacán.


----------



## surfrider (Oct 4, 2011)

When I could not get into town, I just walked and found a curb to sit on and watched it all. It was quite something. I was glad when it was over that I did not have a car - I think I got home faster by walking.


----------

